# Work Gib Live Spain?



## TheGreatEscape? (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am considering getting a job in Gibraltar however am a little put off by the rental prices there when compared to the other side of the border. 
I don't drive and was wondering if anyone could help with a nice location (preferably near the beach) that is within a realistic commute either by bike or public transport? 

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TheGreatEscape? said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am considering getting a job in Gibraltar however am a little put off by the rental prices there when compared to the other side of the border.
> I don't drive and was wondering if anyone could help with a nice location (preferably near the beach) that is within a realistic commute either by bike or public transport?
> ...


:welcome:

lots of people do it

if you scroll down the page you'll see links to various discussions which might point you in the right direction


----------



## TheGreatEscape? (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you, 
Would you say there was anything major, that has happened in the last 2-3 years, to take into consideration or are those previous threads still relevant and up to date?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TheGreatEscape? said:


> Thank you,
> Would you say there was anything major, that has happened in the last 2-3 years, to take into consideration or are those previous threads still relevant and up to date?



the resident registration process for Spain has changed - if you look in our FAQs thread above you'll find lots of info about that

& if you put 'Gibraltar' into the search function you'll find quite a lot of threads from this year


----------



## TheGreatEscape? (Dec 13, 2013)

That's great many thanks for your help


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The only potential problem is the ridiculous excessive border controls applied by the Spanish police which have resulted in queues in and out of up to six hours. Initially these controls were applied only to vehicles but now pedestrians are subject to stop and search and three hour queues in and out are not uncommon.

A friend's husband lives in Spain and works in Gibraltar but for the past few months he has been staying in a flat they own there during the week.


----------



## TheGreatEscape? (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Mary, 
Now why did you have to go and say that  Can you see that lasting or do you think common sense will prevail eventually? After all surely both countries benefit from a smooth border crossing. 
Graeme


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

TheGreatEscape? said:


> Hi Mary,
> Now why did you have to go and say that  Can you see that lasting or do you think common sense will prevail eventually? After all surely both countries benefit from a smooth border crossing.
> Graeme


I have no idea! Have you not read about the problems in the UK press?
We go to Gibraltar only to buy vegetarian (Quorn) products as Morrisons have a wide choice but we haven't been since the border controls began. We live an hour's drive away and don't want to waste a whole day waiting to get in or out of Gib for the sake of a few packs of veggie sausages!

There is a website with live updates on the state of queues at the crossings, have a look.
The control process seems rather arbitrary....


----------



## TheGreatEscape? (Dec 13, 2013)

I tend not to read papers, occasionally they manage to print something true that'll get in the way of a good story but that's very rare nowadays. TV has been quiet on the Spain/Gib confrontation for the last month or so and I did take a look at the live crossing feed the other day and it reported no delays to cars or pedestrians, I presumed (a dangerous thing as we all know) that all had quietened down.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

TheGreatEscape? said:


> I tend not to read papers, occasionally they manage to print something true that'll get in the way of a good story but that's very rare nowadays. TV has been quiet on the Spain/Gib confrontation for the last month or so and I did take a look at the live crossing feed the other day and it reported no delays to cars or pedestrians, I presumed (a dangerous thing as we all know) that all had quietened down.


It does vary from day to day though. 

I have a friend who works in Gibraltar, parks in a free carpark about 1 km from the border in La Linea and goes in and out on a folding bicycle. He's never been delayed or searched.


----------



## TheGreatEscape? (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll just consider it a possible inconvenience then, much as our beloved rail network would sometimes take 4hrs to get me home here. Not a reason to ditch the idea of relocating though? 
Appreciate your help. 
Next, narrowing down where to rent?


----------



## TheGreatEscape? (Dec 13, 2013)

Well a belated Happy New year one and all.

Things have moved on at a swift rate and I've now secured a job (excited and chuffed) within Gibraltar and will actually be out there next week for some recon and then move perm in a month or so. Edging towards Santa Margarita for residence initially at least, good choice? Also dilemma, do I move the cat out with me or find him a new home here in UK, will miss him but do I want to put him through the stresses of the move and then quite possibly struggling to get used to it there? 

Any help much appreciated


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TheGreatEscape? said:


> Well a belated Happy New year one and all.
> 
> Things have moved on at a swift rate and I've now secured a job (excited and chuffed) within Gibraltar and will actually be out there next week for some recon and then move perm in a month or so. Edging towards Santa Margarita for residence initially at least, good choice? Also dilemma, do I move the cat out with me or find him a new home here in UK, will miss him but do I want to put him through the stresses of the move and then quite possibly struggling to get used to it there?
> 
> Any help much appreciated


we brought an 11 year old cat over who LOVED it here & lived until the age of 18


----------

